# Vegetarian Black Bean Recipe



## PA Baker (Nov 5, 2004)

I ate at a Chevy's Fresh Mexican Restaurant for the first time this week and loved their vegetarian black beans.  There didn't seem to be a whole lot too them--just the beans and a mild sauce.  They weren't hot or spicy, really, and there weren't peppers, onions, etc. mixed in.  Has anyone ever had them?  Does anyone have a recipe similar to what I've described?  I have such a craving for them now!  Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 5, 2004)

kansas girl, can you help me?  You always can come to the rescue with recipe ideas!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 6, 2004)

*Smokin' Beans*

Well, these aren't exactly what you're looking for. But I can tell you that they are scrumptious!!

1-lb dried black beans
10+ c water
2-3 chipolte peppers, soaked in hot water for 30 minutes, or use the canned ones in adobo sauce (which is what I use, they have a nice kick of heat to them, but they're not obnoxiously hot)
2 t ground cumin
1 c chopped onion
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 c minced cilantro stems (strange, I know, but trust me, you gotta put them in!)
1-2 t salt

Soak the beans overnight

In a large pot combine the beans, water, chipoltes, cumin, onion and garlic. Bring to a boil and then turn down the heat and simmer for 60 minutes. Add cilantro stems and salt and continue to cook the beans, adding water if they become too dry, for 30 minutes or until they are very tender.

If you used dried chipoltes, remove them from the beans and split them open. Remove the seeds. Mince the chipotles and return them to the beans. Add some of the seeds if you'd like more heat, or skip removing the seeds at all if you like even more heat!

If you don't have chipoltes or can't find any, you can substitue liquid smoke. Start with 1/4 t and taste before adding more. If you can find Gerwer Tex-Mex Mesquite Liquid Smoke, get it. =P It's a great tasting one and all natural too.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 8, 2004)

They sound really good, Zereh--thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 8, 2004)

I have two that you might find wonderful. The first is just a standard recipe for really tasty black beans.  The second has a bit more of a Mexican flair.  Both are quite delicious.

Simply Black Beans
1 lb Dried black beans, picked through and washed 
1 sm Onion, cut in half 
2  Celery ribs, cut into 2 inch pieces 
2  Carrots, cut into 2 inch pieces 
1/2  Green bell pepper, cored and seeded, cut into strips 
3  Garlic cloves, peeled 
1  Bouquet garni (1 bay leaf, 3 sprigs fresh thyme, 3 sprigs fresh parsley, tied in a piece of cheesecloth)
1/2 t Ground cumin 
1/2 t Dried oregano 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 

1.Soak the beans in a large heavy pot covered by at least 3 inches of water for at least 4 hours. 
2.Add the rest of the ingredients to the beans and the water they have soaked in. Bring to a boil over high heat. Skim off any foam. Reduce the heat and gently simmer the beans, uncovered, until tender, 60-75 mins. Add water to keep beans submerged. 
3.Season with salt and pepper during last 10 minutes of cooking. Remove and discard the vegetables and the bouquet garni. Serve beans warm with their cooking broth.  

Drunken Black Beans 
2 c Dried black beans 
5 c Water, or more as needed 
3 c Beer (preferably a Mexican style light beer)
1 tb Olive oil
1 1/2 Onions, chopped 
6  Garlic cloves, sliced 
1 tb Vinegar, cider 
2 ts Dried oregano
Salt and fresh pepper to taste

1.Pick through the beans and rinse them carefully; remove any grit. Rinse the beans a second time. 
2.Place the beans in a stockpot or large, heavy saucepan. Cover them with the water and beer and add the remaining ingredients, except the salt and pepper. 
3.Bring the beans just to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat to low and simmer the beans, uncovered. After 1 hour, stir the beans, bringing the bottom beans to the top, and check the water level. Make sure there is one inch of water covering the beans; if not, add enough hot water to bring it up to that level. Check the beans after another 30 mins, repeating the process. 
4.Add the salt and pepper after the beans are well softened, and continue simmering. Check them every 15 mins, keeping the level of the water just above the beans. There should be extra broth in the beans at the end of the cooking time, but the beans should not be watery. Serve warm.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Bumping this for PA Baker!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 20, 2004)

Did PA Baker ever get this?


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 21, 2004)

PA Baker, this recipe might be what you are looking for minus the rice.  

Spicy Black Beans and Rice
Source: Better Homes and Gardens

Ingredients
1   onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
4  cloves garlic, minced
2  tablespoons olive oil or cooking oil
1  15-ounce can black beans, rinsed and drained
1  14-1/2-ounce can Mexican-style stewed tomatoes
1/8  to 1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
2  cups hot cooked brown or long-grain rice

Directions:
In a medium saucepan, cook the 1/2 cup onion and garlic in hot oil until tender. Carefully stir in beans, undrained tomatoes, and red pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes. To serve, mound rice on plates. Spoon black-bean mixture over rice. If desired, sprinkle with additional chopped onion. Makes 4 servings.


----------

